# Minimum Shop Size



## bonneblktrk

Moved to smaller house and will build a shop next spring.  Where I can put it in the property only gets to about 500 sq ft.  An 18x20 with a 12x12 extension on the 20 ft side.  Realize all is relative but would it be functional for a shop.

I have a US Machine 3/4 mill, 10 inch Logan lathe. Bandsaw and floor drillpress. TIG welder, Oxy/Acetylene outfit.  Machine tool bench.  Welding/metalforming bench.

Any examples of a shop this size, I know will be tight, but possibly functional?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rbeckett

I'm definitely waiting to see some of the floor plans because my shop is 20X20 so I will be following this with great interest since I finally got my shop cleaned out again.

Bob


----------



## stupoty

I suppose it depends on what you want to do in the shop, i have a tiny space compared to you and so making space is always an issue.  Cutting long bar stock can cause many jokes.

I think super organised storage and organisation is the key to a small space.  I'm constantly moving things about but have been ruthless with what goes in the shop and its getting better ;-)

Good luck fitting it in.

Stuart


----------



## Brain Coral

bonneblktrk said:


> Moved to smaller house and will build a shop next spring. Where I can put it in the property only gets to about 500 sq ft. An 18x20 with a 12x12 extension on the 20 ft side. Realize all is relative but would it be functional for a shop.
> 
> I have a US Machine 3/4 mill, 10 inch Logan lathe. Bandsaw and floor drillpress. TIG welder, Oxy/Acetylene outfit. Machine tool bench. Welding/metalforming bench.
> 
> Any examples of a shop this size, I know will be tight, but possibly functional?
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Hello..... what do I call you ? I am here to help and maybe my age is showing, but would you please give me a real name to call you. It can be fake, like John or.... whatever... 

What I would do, if I were you John, is to get some good sized graph paper... 1"x1" squares if you can. 1/4" squares will also work, but the bigger size gives you a better scale to work with. Draw out the "inside" measurement of the proposed shop. Then draw to scale the footprint of each machine, including the extreme positions of the mill table, reasonable work envelope of the drill press, lathe, etc. on seperate pieces of graph paper. now you can move these around and have a very good idea of whether it will work for you or not. You will also see if you change things around a little, your work flow may improve dramatically.

I think that you will do just fine with that size of shop, but I am not sure if you are asking as a home shop or business. Another possibility is a second storey on the shop.

Cheers... 

Brian

- - - Updated - - -

Hmmmmmmm.... Bob and Stuart appear to have names.....  that must mean that they are at least as old as I am....


----------



## bonneblktrk

Thanks gentlemen. It's going to be a home shop.  Mostly doing metalwork/fabrication for custom motorcycles Like to get into metal sculptures for home and yard.  Have no imagination or art training for designs. But can copy. 
Tom


----------



## Ian Bee

I run, and have, for the last twenty five years, a FULL Sheet Metal Shop, with 8' Folder & 8' Guillo.  Three Migs, 1 Tig, Mill, Lathe, 8 presses, 5 Drill stands, 4 saws, and turn over AU$300,000 @ year, oh, and there's two of us working.

Trust me, You'll fit it all in!

Oh, and my shop measures ten metres x ten metres!


----------



## Kickstart

I've never heard anyone say they have too much room so we just manage to fill up whatever we have


----------



## richl

If you can make use of outdoor space for work areas or to offloads tools or materials, I would think 20x20 would be fine. If I subtract out the material storage and the unused tools and misc garbage, I probably have the same square footage of useful garage space.

rich


----------



## n3480h

Well, this may start a flurry of . . . something. I have a double garage which must be used for "garage" things, but there is an offset area with three walls - four now, and a door. Inside measurements are 8' 6" x 11' 6". It will be my home machine shop. I have an X2 mill, a 7 x 14 lathe, lots of tooling, a pedestal grinder, a buffer/polisher, surface plate, measuring instruments, arbor press, and all the other necessary stuff. The room has heat and AC, and a nice sized window. I also have a 22' x 42' shed 50 feet from the house that is being converted to a hangar. That is where the welders, the sheet metal gear, the hydraulic press and the vertical/horizontal metal bandsaw will reside. Crazy, right? Especially when I am buying an 1127VF lathe from PM which is also going into the little machine shop next spring.

Obviously, there will not be room for more than one visitor at a time, or maybe just the two dogs. When I look at the parts I make, none of them are very large, so I can get by making small parts in these minimalist dimensions. Granted, the stock racks may have to go on the other side of the wall I built, but that's fine - I won't spend a lot of time in the stock racks anyway. I did what Brian suggests with the graph paper, and it all fits just fine, without sacrificing comfort or putting limits on the size of work I can run in these smaller machines. (I make parts for experimental aircraft and old farm implements/tractors). At my real job I'm a QC inspector, so it all kind of fits together.

Tom
(No, really. my real name is Tom):rofl:


----------



## bonneblktrk

Good idea using outside areas for some work space (weather permitting, in Michigan).  Also storing stock in another area is a good idea too.
Thanks


----------



## Dick M

I have a 14' X 22' shop with a 12" table saw, 14" wood band saw, floor drill press, 10" Atlas lathe, Burke # 4 horizontal mill, 4X6 metal band saw, 6" jointer, 13" planer, two metal shelving units, overhead wood stock storage, a 24" X 8' workbench, various shelving and tool storage units and a wood stove to warm my butt during the West Virginia winter. It's tight, but adequate. I think the secret is to have lots of storage and don't be afraid of reorganizing to suit your needs.

Good luck.


----------



## RandyM

Dick M said:


> I have a 14' X 22' shop with a 12" table saw, 14" wood band saw, floor drill press, 10" Atlas lathe, Burke # 4 horizontal mill, 4X6 metal band saw, 6" jointer, 13" planer, two metal shelving units, overhead wood stock storage, a 24" X 8' workbench, various shelving and tool storage units and a wood stove to warm my butt during the West Virginia winter. It's tight, but adequate. I think the secret is to have lots of storage and don't be afraid of reorganizing to suit your needs.
> 
> Good luck.



Now that is real cozy. Home sweet home.


----------



## chuckorlando

Keep any cutters or benders close to the door. That way your long stock can hang out side the door verse in the shop. If you have any small stands that dont get used alot, like a tube bender.... Put a hitch receiver in the floor and add the proper square to all the stand bottoms. Put wheels on anything you can like band saws or fab tables. If you can consolidate tools to tables. Fab table with welder and clamps, jigs etc in one piece. Hang storage from the rafters.


----------



## bonneblktrk

Dick M said:


> I have a 14' X 22' shop with a 12" table saw, 14" wood band saw, floor drill press, 10" Atlas lathe, Burke # 4 horizontal mill, 4X6 metal band saw, 6" jointer, 13" planer, two metal shelving units, overhead wood stock storage, a 24" X 8' workbench, various shelving and tool storage units and a wood stove to warm my butt during the West Virginia winter. It's tight, but adequate. I think the secret is to have lots of storage and don't be afraid of reorganizing to suit your needs.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 69081
> View attachment 69080
> View attachment 69082
> View attachment 69083
> View attachment 69084



Nice looking shop in the woods.  Good concept with hitch receiver.  What you make a square tube mounted to floor vertically and a slip fit square on your equipment?
7


----------



## chuckorlando

Yea just a plate and square tube. You could drill and tap or weld on a nut so you can take any wobble out. If you wanted it even lower to the ground, you could mount it side ways and make all the stands L shaped.

Or if you need less bulk on the tool, but can leave the stand, put the reciever portion on the base of the tools and the stand tube of smaller od.

I mean if you was looking to get fancy and wanted to retain a clen floor then you could cut out a portion and sink the base into the floor. I just dont know many willing to cut up their slab.

Round tube would work as well if you wanted to be able to rotate the tools. But if using a horizontal bender, you'll play hell.


----------

